# bellator 195: Kristina Williams The Good The Bad The Ugly



## distant1 (Feb 14, 2017)

Last Friday, Bellator 195 featured an important matchup for mixed martial arts newcomer Kristina Williams, who was coming off an “upset” win over crossover boxing star Heather Hardy. On the opposite side of the cage was Emily Ducote, the perennial number two flyweight in Bellator, who was coming off of a submission loss in the promotion’s inaugural Flyweight Championship bout. Both fighters sought to establish themselves, Williams as more than the woman who beat Hardy, and Ducote as the biggest threat to Flyweight Champion Ilima Macfarlane’s reign. Williams was successful, winning a split decision in a spirited bout, proving she was a legitimate fighter and a potential contender for the belt in the future. Today I will take a look at the good, bad, and ugly about Williams based off her two wins, as well as provide an idea of what her future might look like as a result.

http://blog.mmaratings.net/2018/03/bellator-195-kristina-williams-good-bad.html


----------

